# WCA World Championship 2023



## Michael DeLaRosa (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi everyone! I know the world championships have been a little messed up due to COVID, but does anyone know when they might announce the dates for worlds? I am thinking about going next year. Also, do you have to qualify in events to compete or can anyone compete? Thank you!


----------



## j727s (Feb 12, 2022)

I think it might say on their website


----------



## Michael DeLaRosa (Feb 12, 2022)

J727S said:


> I think it might say on their website


What website would that be? I couldn't find anything other than the location announcement on the WCA website.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 12, 2022)

No specific dates have been announced yet (i think)


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 13, 2022)

The dates are in the proposal here:





WWC23 - Public Applications - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 13, 2022)

Super excited for Korea next year!

Yay, L' U' S U L F2 L' S' L F2.


----------



## Baffoon (Feb 14, 2022)

Michael DeLaRosa said:


> Hi everyone! I know the world championships have been a little messed up due to COVID, but does anyone know when they might announce the dates for worlds? I am thinking about going next year. Also, do you have to qualify in events to compete or can anyone compete? Thank you!


It was announced a while ago that it was going to be in South Korea in 2023.


----------



## theos (Mar 1, 2022)

Michael DeLaRosa said:


> ... Also, do you have to qualify in events to compete or can anyone compete? Thank you!


Melbourne, Australia 2019 had qualification requirements for all events except 2x2, 3x3, skewb and pyraminx which simply required you to have competed in the event before.
Almere, Netherlands 2021 would have had qualification requirements for all events except 2x2, 3x3, skewb and pyraminx. Due to the limited number of competitions in 2021, there was no requirement to have even been to a competition before in order to compete in these 4 events. Unfortunately these world championships were cancelled.
Although there's been no official announcement yet, I would expect qualifying for Seoul, South Korea 2023 to have similar qualification requirements.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 18, 2022)

Some of us need to start planning for this. Does anyone know when the WC2023 website will be up with all the details re: definite dates/location etc?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 18, 2022)

I think what we really know at the moment is that it will probably be on August 12-15th 2023 (yes, that is Saturday-Tuesday) and in Incheon, South Korea


----------

